# LE shockwave balloon lithotripsy



## deeva456 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello

One of my physicians performed an intravascular lithotripsy in the common iliac artery using the Shockwave Balloon.  Has any one billed for this?  I have researched and have found nothing so I am assuming it will be an unlisted CPT code.  I thought I would just throw this out there in case someone else has done this procedure. 

thanks!

Dolores


----------



## suec (Sep 17, 2019)

Coding our first procedure using peripheral shockwave lithotripsy, according to internet information and Dr. Z this device was FDA approved as an angioplasty balloon.  We are coding this as an angioplasty of the leg extremity.  3722X series codes.


----------

